
The Fakebook Inside Facebook - kawera
http://billmoyers.com/story/fakebook-inside-facebook/
======
forkLding
Starting to see a lot of backlash against Facebook, I know there always has
been but I feel like saying that one works at Facebook is no longer braggable
when ones conversation starts moving into media and information.

~~~
tzakrajs
Being so close to social is a liability for Facebook more than other ad
companies. Whereas Google probably also sold ads to the Russians, they did it
in a way that wasn't as intermingled with personal happenings. There is a
conflict of interest in selling ads to customers who you've not done
sufficient due diligence. And if a company is going to be careless, doing it
in people's living rooms will piss them off more.

